# no coat inside corners



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i've been using nocoats ultra flex 325 and 450 for outside corners and inside corners that arent 90 degrees. the product is great and i want to start doing all my corners with it. im about to drywall a bathroom and i want to try doing the inside 90 corners with it. my question is where i have 3 points that connect in the inside corner of the ceiling do i cut 45s or over lap it or what?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

why do they call them no -coat? you coat them


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

should be no load coat haha! there is minimal coating, you premud, stick the no coat on and roll out the corner and knife off the squeeze out, once dry you can go over with a 6-8" knife and your done, someones you gotta do a second with a 10". but they are alot nicer corners and they are slam proof, i beat one of my corners with a wood broom stick and it didnt crack or anything.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

This is an awesome product, but no you don't overlap the corners. I don't know if your supplier carries them but no-coat has pre made inside and outside 90's.Check out their website for more info and installation tips. When you use this product you end up with perfect corners. And they are a lot easier to install to tape and to finish, the only downside they are a little pricy.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i taped the ceiling i had to do and i 45ed the corners and its gonna turn out good. ive been using them for outside corners and any odd angles that arent 90 and they turn out awesome, definitely worth the money. i was pretty slow putting up the inside corners, i cant do paper corners alot faster. if im doing my own house or doing a million dollar home i'll do the inside corners but i think for now i'll stick with good old paper tape. also nobody in town sells the end caps or the bullnose but can be ordered. suppliers in town just started selling it and hardly anyone knows of the product.


----------

